# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  دستور select در dataset

## MOHAMAD4197

بنده قصد دارم گزارشی را طراحی کنم که از جداول فاکس پرو استفاده میکند که در مسیرهای متفاوتی قرار دارند. 1 - آیا امکان دارد که با یک connection یا مجموعه ای از connection جداول اطلاعاتی را در dataset قرار داد ؟ 2 - آیا امکان select از چندین جدول داخل dataset وجود دارد ؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

دیتاست رو اگر خارج از گزارش بسازی و بعد به گزارش وصل کنی . هیچ محدودیتی نخواهی داشت

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

> دیتاست رو اگر خارج از گزارش بسازی و بعد به گزارش وصل کنی . هیچ محدودیتی نخواهی داشت


دوست عزیز اگر ممکنه مثالی در اینمورد بیاورید .

----------


## bidad

دیتا ست رو هر جور که که می خوای بساز و پر کن و  SetDataSource رو مقدار دهی کن . مثلا:

 myReport.SetDataSource(myDataset)

----------


## MOHAMAD4197

> دیتا ست رو هر جور که که می خوای بساز و پر کن و  SetDataSource رو مقدار دهی کن . مثلا:
> 
>  myReport.SetDataSource(myDataset)


اگه ممکنه بفرمایید که بعد از پر کردن dataset از چند جدول میشه دستور select رو روی آن جداول اجرا کرد  و یک جدول از نتیجه آن select داشته باشیم.

----------

